# Man removed from heart transplant list for being unvaccinated



## mellowyellow (Jan 25, 2022)

DJ Ferguson from Boston, 31, has been removed from the heart transplant list as a he is refusing to get the Covid-19 vaccine.

His father, David Ferguson, said his son doesn’t believe in the Covid-19 vaccine. “It’s kind of against his basic principles, he doesn’t believe in it. It’s a policy they are enforcing and so because he won’t get the shot, they took him off the list of a heart transplant.”


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2022)

If a there's another surgeon and hospital that don't have that restriction, I suppose he could change providers as long as they accept his insurance.


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2022)

How many people have to die because of this stupid vaccine that doesn't work anyway before people wake up. They just heap more punishment on the unvaccinated. It's criminal.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

chic said:


> How many people have to die because of this stupid vaccine that doesn't work anyway before people wake up. They just heap more punishment on the unvaccinated. It's criminal.


I don't know. How many people are dying and have died in hospitals everyday who have been unvaccinated from Covid?


----------



## win231 (Jan 25, 2022)

Rah-Rah said:


> I don't know. How many people are dying and have died in hospitals everyday who have been unvaccinated from Covid?


We don't know that, either.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> We don't know that, either.


Nope , but unfortunately I think it will be many more. But like I said it comes down to peoples individual decisions and each person has to make it and then deal with the consequences whatever they may come to. Unfortunately that is what it comes down to.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 25, 2022)

Oh, come on.  I don't care whether you get the vaccine or not because that is our individual choice, but if you were going to die because you couldn't receive a heart transplant would you still think the vaccine is the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> If a there's another surgeon and hospital that don't have that restriction, I suppose he could change providers as long as they accept his insurance.


There isn't.  You don't hospital shop for a heart transplant.  It's not a nose job.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2022)

IMO it should come down to who has the best overall chance of survival.

I would hope that vaccine status was near the bottom of the list of criteria.

I'm willing to believe that there may be more to this story.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2022)

Suppose you could look at it another way, say he goes into hospital for the transplant and contacts Covid because he thinks the jab is Bull$hit?

ANY hospital, any where in the world, has got to be about the best place to catch Covid,  as ALL hospitals are full of people with Covid.

So he's unvaxed and goes into the hospital and gets the transplant, as well as getting a deadly dose of Covid.

So all the time and effort gone into saving him, by giving him a different heart, has now gone down the toilet  'cause Covid is gunna get him anyway.

So why waste time and valuable resources, when the numb-nut decides he don't want the jab.

Another scenario, send him home without the sugery and now the relatives have nobody to sue when he dies, ho boy, decisions, decisions.

Hhhhmmmm, life saving surgery, or that silly little needle, what a choice, eh.

He decides he wants the different heart, with out ANY protection from Covid, ----------------- "so long loser" !


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

You could be right Aunt Bea, looks like the vaccine could cause his heart to swell, which may be the reason.
*https://www.sorryantivaxxer.com/pos...ansplant-list-because-he-won-t-get-vaccinated*


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 26, 2022)

Greenie said:


> Suppose you could look at it another way, say he goes into hospital for the transplant and contacts Covid because he thinks the jab is Bull$hit?
> 
> ANY hospital, any where in the world, has got to be about the best place to catch Covid,  as ALL hospitals are full of people with Covid.
> 
> ...


"Suppose you could look at it another way, say he goes into hospital for the transplant and contacts Covid because he thinks the jab is Bull$hit?"

Here's another thought,
He gets vaccinated, has the transplant, catches Covid, dies.

A simple cold can kill a transplant recipient so being vaccinated isn't upping his chances of survival if he gets Covid.
If a recipient can die from a cold he would also die from covid being vaccinated or not.

Vaccinated people are being infected by covid also.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 26, 2022)

That’s just wrong. Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2022)

Doing this to a patient is simply heartless.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 26, 2022)

It's tough to help someone who won't help himself.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 26, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "Suppose you could look at it another way, say he goes into hospital for the transplant and contacts Covid because he thinks the jab is Bull$hit?"
> 
> Here's another thought,
> He gets vaccinated, has the transplant, catches Covid, dies.
> ...


I understand that. The researchers and doctors are just going by what the percentages are. We could come up with tons of scenarios for vaccinated and unvaccinated people waiting for transplants that they could die after the procedure is done. All the hospital is saying is the chances are much higher for a unvaccinated person to die of Covid after the procedure than of actual complications from the transplant procedure. So in that case it is in their judgement it is better to give the heart to a vaccinated person. I would never want to be a doctor or someone who has to make these sort of decisions because honestly many times doctors seemingly have to play God and make a life or death choice . Example is an ER doctor working on a patient and the heart stops and they begin CPR on the patient. If that was me they would have to pull me off the person to stop CPR before I pronounced the person dead. It has to be a really difficult decision to make.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> Doing this to a patient is simply heartless.


Is that a pun?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2022)

Pepper said:


> There isn't.  You don't hospital shop for a heart transplant.  It's not a nose job.


Maybe so. But my sister got a new doctor when her old one wouldn't put her on the list for a new liver. And now she's on the list at the hospital where _he_ works. True livers aren't hearts, but they aren't noses either.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 26, 2022)

Don't take this to heart. No pun intended.   I believe the heart transplant list is a Country wide list. That is why you hear that a specific person who has passed away tragically or by whatever means may live in a totally different State in the country and the patient at the top of the list has to be immediately ready and on call to go as the heart will be flown in or whatever means to get it to whatever hospital they are performing the operation. This is also why hospitals aren't playing around with any protocol when it comes to heart transplant you are either on board fully or you are not.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2022)

How many vaccinated people have died from Covid versus how many unvaccinated are now dead? Also, how many victims got the virus from unvaccinated people? I know that is impossible to determine but common sense has the answer. How many people needing hospitalization for other reasons have been turned away because unvaccinated people have all the beds?


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2022)

Even a nurse say's it like it is, so all those that are un-vaccinated please read, then re read it, until it has sunk in -----


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Oh, my word.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2022)

Greenie said:


> Even a nurse say's it like it is, so all those that are un-vaccinated please read, then re read it, until it has sunk in -----


Can't imagine how distressing it would be for anybody suffering a stroke or heart attack today, knowing there are no beds for you.  We are all so lucky to be spared this horrific scenario, keep well everyone.


----------

